# John Conway



## JohnCon (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello all,

I will be following this forum for tips and advice.

I am going to try to raise some Texas Unicorn Mantids in a 10 gallon tank, with live plants and twigs. Heating has not been figured out but I have 2 days to do this since they wont be here till wed. I understand 10 gallon is way too big, but they will be by my couch and can be hand fed if needed. Also Included in the 10 gallon will be a mantis proof section particioned off from the others for a L3 nymph that should be arriving soon.

I live in NOR CAL on the coast so weather in DEC - MAR will be rainy and cold.

Send me any tips on heating, so I dont burn them.

Thanks,

John Conway


----------



## revmdn (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Rick (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome. Unless you keep your house below 70 you should be fine without any external heat. If that is not the case a normal aquarium hood with light will warm them up enough. Night temps can drop safely as this is normal. You didn't mention the size of the unicorns. If they are very small you will have to feed fruit flies which will necessitate fine mesh secured over the top.


----------



## ismart (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## JohnCon (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is my setup.

It has a water bowl, which i think i will remove because of falling and drowning.

Texas Unicorn Mantis are L4 or L5 I do not know, I have yet to receive the 5 in the mail.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome John! Glad to have you here.  Make sure you have good ventilation in your aquarium for this species.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! from OHIO!


----------



## bassist (Nov 25, 2009)

Welcome from boring Fremont you won't really have to worry THAT much about the winter in Nor Cal just don't have your windows and doors open at night.


----------

